

"Only Samsung phones are compatible with our stoves" - hopfog
http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/bara-samsung-kompatibel-med-spis/

======
hopfog
Google Translate:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&pre...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dn.se%2Fekonomi%2Fbara-
samsung-kompatibel-med-spis%2F)

